# missing pectoral fin



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

in the last few days my new betta fish has lost one of his pectorals compeletly  its down to a fuzzy white nub at the very base. the other side looks perfectly normal and he's still swimming around and otherwise seems healthy

will it grow back and is there anything i can do to help him out?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought my girl with a missing pectoral fin, its neer gotten fuzzy but i kept her on a low amount of aquarium salt just to help prevent infection. Its growing back slowely and i stopped the salt, she gets around fine. If its fuzzy something might be wrong, id put him on an aquarium salt treatment with daily water changes, otherwise as long as hes getting around normally it should be okay, Itll probably grow back, just maybe not as long as the other.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree with the aquarium salt, maybe 1 tsp/ gallon aquarium salt treatment.and maybe find some sort of anti-fungal remedy because of the fuzzyness.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Try aquarium salt 1tsp/per 1 gal. and keep it up for a week. 100% daily changes and keep adding the salt in each time you change the water. After a week, just use plain ol' clean water with conditioner. That's what I do for my girls when they get into little tussles


----------

